# Expectorant bottle



## orleansdigger (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't posted in awhile but did a little digging outback after a long break and came across a few bottles. I dug this bottle embossed with COLTSFOOTE EXPECTORANT trade mark. I found a Slocum's Expectorant bottle but all info  I found spell Coltsfoot without a E. Can someone give me a little more info on age and use. thanks Rodney


----------



## orleansdigger (Jul 12, 2013)

Side


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2013)

they spelled it both ways ...
 http://texashistory.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metapth30263/m1/1/


----------

